# Terminology & Anatomy book for sale



## SimoneTessitore (Dec 21, 2013)

This is the Medical Terminology & Anatomy for ICD-10 Coding by Betsy J. Shiland MS, RHIA, CCS, CPC that I won at a meeting.  Turns out I'm not going to need it.

I'm seeing it for sale on line for $79.95.  Mine is brand new, no marks, and I'll sell it for $50 plus shipping from Oklahoma.

Let me know if you have any questions.

Simone
Simone0616@yahoo.com


----------



## sjpace (Dec 21, 2013)

*Interested in ICD 10 book for $50*

If the book is still available I would like to purchase it from you.  Please let me know what I need to do.  My name is Sarah Pace and I live in Louisburg, NC.  Please respond to email my address with gmail.      sjpace119@gmail.com

Thank you,  My phone# is 919-495-3077

Sarah Pace


----------

